# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  جمال الروح ... لغة سهل تعلمها

## الرايقة

*
ويارب طيبين
جمال الروح..لغه سهل تعلمها..


عدم البوح بالمتاعب الخاصة

فالحزن والألم والضيق عناصر موجودة أصلا في الإنسان ولا يمكن له التخلص منها
ولكن لابد من إخفائها أو تقليلها قدر الإمكان حتى لا يسأم الآخرون
لأنهم غير مجبرين على المشاركة في أحزاننا فهم الآخرين ومن المستحسن محاولة فهم مشاكل الآخرين
وأن تكون شخص مجامل ليس فقط في المناسبات الكبيرة بل في الصغيرة
ايضاً كما يجب إحترام أحزان الآخرين وإبداء السرور في أفراحهم 0



علم الإستماع

فالإستماع للآخرين جاذبية لأن الشخص الذي يتقن فن الإستماع لأحاديث الآخرين يكون محبوباً منهم
كما يجب أن تترك للآخرين حرية الحديث ثم تشارك فيه بعد ذلك



عدم التعالي على الآخرين

ويعتقد الكثيرون في قرار أنفسهم أنهم لا يقلون عن الآخرين في أي شي لذ لك
فالتعالى عليهم قد يؤثر على علاقتهم بك
ويتمثل ذلك في طريق الحديث والتصرف غير اللائق بينما التواضع صاحبه دائماً محبة الآخرين 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*ونواصــــــــــــــــــــل

 جمال الروح

إظهار الإعجاب في الوقت المناسب

إن كل إنسان يحب أن يتلقى المديح ولكن ليس إلى درجة النفاق
فالإنسان يحتاج إلى المجاملة وإظهار الإعجاب الذي يجدد الثقة في النفس
ولكن يفضل أن تظهر هذا الإعجاب في محلة بكلمة مخلصة في الوقت المناسب والطريقة المناسبة 0



التفاؤل المعقول

والمتفائل محبوب دائماً فهو يجعل الآخرين يرون العالم بمنظار الواقع
ولكن هذا التفاؤل يجب أن يكون في حدود المعقول وأن لا يتطرق إلى الخيال والمتفائل
لا يعترف باليأس ولكنه يجدد دائماً الأمل في حل مشاكله وفي حدود الإمكانيات الموجودة 0

*

----------


## الرايقة

*وجمال الروح

تقبل ملاحظات غيرك
من الجيد إستقبال ملاحظات ونقد الآخرين برحابة صدر
إذا صدرت عن أناس مخلصين لا يبغون سوى المساعدة الحقة
وقد تصدر هذه الملاحظات من أناس حاقدين ولكن في الحالتين من المستحسن أن تتقبل ما يوجه إليك
من ملاحظة أو نقد بابتسامة ومهما كان الثمن مع ما يفرضه ذلك من التحكم بالعقل والسيطرة على المشاعر 0



التفكير بنفسية مرحة

وعند التفكير في موضوع ما من الأفضل أن تكون نفسيتك مرحة وهادئة
ليتسنى لك البت في الأمور بطريقة سلسة وغير معقدة
أما عندما تكون نفسيتك كئيبة فلا تحاول أن تحسم في أمر ما حتى لا يشوب النتيجة الخوف والقلق 0



التفكير والتصرف بنفسية الخير

فحتى تكون جذاب لابد أن تتصرف دائماً بنفسية الخير وإذا كنت تتحلى بجميع الصفات
السابقة فانك بدون صفة الخير ستفقد عنصر هاماً من عناصر الجاذبية 0

وأخيراً الصراحة

إن الصراحة صفة أساسية من صفات الجاذبية فهي واجبة التفكير مع النفس أولاً..

*

----------


## zahababeker

*من كان لله كان الله ناصره ومن كان لغيره مبغوط لدى الله . التواضع درجة عالية جدا . وهي فتح رباني . من راى في غرارة نفسه شئ من حظ الدنيا في التعالي والكبر . كان زليل عند الله سبحانه وتعالى . لكي التحية والتجلى رايقة ربنا يرزقنا تواضع وانكسار لله . 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
وانت تنور البوست بمرورك الرائع واضافتك الجميلة
دمت طيب
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*جمال الروح يالرايقة بظهر نور و جمال و نضارة على الوجه
                        	*

----------

